# Finally, the best dog treat bag EVER is back!!!



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I was so bummed cause my favorite treatbag by Ruffwear is no longer being made! But there's one that has the same flip opening (no DRAWSTRING!!!) on http://www.magbag.com/


















It's the perfect size for my fist to fit in FAST for the treats. Opens and shuts FAST and easy. And I like that it just clips to my waistband and belt. Even better, the cost is cheaper than the Ruffwear bags!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Finally, the best dog treat bag EVER is back!!*

Wish I had had it this afternoon! Took the dogs for a walk on a trail near here and went to get them a treat (they were happily sitting in front of me waiting and I had to shout REALLY loud to get Chama's attention) and my zipper on my jacket pocket completely jammed! I felt terrible! They were like, "Moooommmmm!!!!!"









And then Rafi tried to eat my glove instead!


----------



## kgursky (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Finally, the best dog treat bag EVER is back!!*

Thanks for the link to that......my TD uses the RuffWear one and I was really bummed when I couldn't find one. I have one with a draw string and I hate it. It bearly holds any treats and is always falling off my belt.

Which one did you get?


----------



## Moesfox (May 27, 2007)

I dont see from this link how to purchase it???? Or the cost???


----------

